# Productive Wade On Topwater



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

Myself and a couple of friends did some fun fishing, really we wanted a fish fry. Lots of action on top water. The trout bite has been extremely good. Water temps are starting to warm up which has caused the early morning bite to be good. Good luck to everyone that is fishing this week, be safe out there.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice catch. That looks like enough for a good fish fry.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Nice!! What color? Looks like every.


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

Pink and chrome is my go 2 color for topwater.


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

This morning myself and a buddy went out, David is the outdoor writer for the Corpus Christi Caller Times. He wanted to do a story on croaker fishing. We filled the box but had to sift through 50+ undersized trout. Lots of fun “catching” this morning.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice box! David has become an exceptional writer.


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

David and I have been friends for a long time. He writes some great articles. I enjoy his style of writing. If you get a chance check out the short videos he makes, they are really cool.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Question, since he was researching for a story, any idea on how many of the 50 undersized you caught on croaker died because of being hooked bad or to deep?


----------



## fowlchaser15 (Nov 7, 2016)

nice haul


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I understand you avoiding answering the question, no biggie, tight lines. Great job and great reports, keep on'em!!


Rack Ranch said:


> Question, since he was researching for a story, any idea on how many of the 50 undersized you caught on croaker died because of being hooked bad or to deep?


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

Sorry bud I didn’t mean to ignore your questions I just didn’t see it. I’m still trying to figure out how to work this forum off my phone.

I’d say less than 5. I had a couple that looked dead but I spent a little time giving them CPR and they swam off fine. It’s a shame there isn’t some type of provision that the dead ones go to waste but that’s just part of using croaker.


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

Another good trip on shrimp under a popping cork. I took Billy Jack out, he’s 74 years old and still playing music. Billy used to play with Willie Nelson, Freddy Fender, John Anderson, and a couple others who I can’t remember. If you want to hear some beer joint stories this man has them!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Yes sir, but it happens with jig heads too. I would be a fan of changing the min length down to 14''. I just don't see where the change up to 15'' has really made a difference in anything. People pay a lot of money to be on the water just to go home empty handed because all they could catch were 14'' trout.


hjm said:


> Sorry bud I didnâ€™t mean to ignore your questions I just didnâ€™t see it. Iâ€™m still trying to figure out how to work this forum off my phone.
> 
> Iâ€™d say less than 5. I had a couple that looked dead but I spent a little time giving them CPR and they swam off fine. Itâ€™s a shame there isnâ€™t some type of provision that the dead ones go to waste but thatâ€™s just part of using croaker.


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

Rack Ranch said:


> Yes sir, but it happens with jig heads too. I would be a fan of changing the min length down to 14''. I just don't see where the change up to 15'' has really made a difference in anything. People pay a lot of money to be on the water just to go home empty handed because all they could catch were 14'' trout.


David and I actually discussed this. Theres a TON of 14" fish in the laguna now. They are fun to catch but when fishing with bait and when you have 4 customers in the boat it can get expensive. I think everyone has a different opinion on the size of the legal limit. The only difference I see is the increased number of 14" and smaller fish in the bay. If we are keeping all of the 15"+ fish that would increase the number of smaller fish. 
I usually fish an area for 10-15 minutes, if I'm pulling out undersize fish I will drift down a bit or keep moving until I find the size I am looking for.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

hjm said:


> Another good trip on shrimp under a popping cork. I took Billy Jack out, heâ€™s 74 years old and still playing music. Billy used to play with Willie Nelson, Freddy Fender, John Anderson, and a couple others who I canâ€™t remember. If you want to hear some beer joint stories this man has them!


 Billy JacK Collard?


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

Yep Billy Jack collard


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

2cool.......glad to hear and see that he is doing good


----------

